# Slammer 360 vs. 460



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Whats up guys, I'm trying to decide on a Penn Slammer. I don't know if I should get the 360 or the 460. It will be going on a 7ft spin and throwing 1/4oz to 1/2oz weight. I'll use it mostly for flounder, specs, pups, etc... any help would be appreciated. Oh, and it will be spooled with 10lb fireline.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Between those two, the 360 for sure. I'd go with a 260 instead though. It's still more than enough reel.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

The 460 would give you more versatility as you could use it for overall bank/back bay and inshore fishing. I would put both reels on the rod and see which one feels better.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> Between those two, the 360 for sure. I'd go with a 260 instead though. It's still more than enough reel.


defin go with 260, its way big enough for what you are doing.

i see absolute no reason you'd want a 460 , they are very large for throwing light stuff like that.



Jesse


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

When pluggin all night...light is right. You check the sargus line? They are very nice accompanied with a very nice price tag.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

MDubious said:


> The 460 would give you more versatility as you could use it for overall bank/back bay and inshore fishing. I would put both reels on the rod and see which one feels better.


 For the wieghts you said,go with the 250 and 10lb braid.. As far as versatile,jmo 350 can do well for most all inshore species with 17lb braid.. It's not bulky either.. I use that size reel with 17lb braid in both diawa 3500,and the slammer 350 out of the boat a lot and have caught nice cobes,stripers,jackcravelle,amberjack,king,alberts,and drum with that sized reel...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Penn slammer*

I catch stripers all day long on 360 slammers with braid. A 260 slammer is more than enough reel for what you want. As far as the Sargus they are junk plain and simple . I charter fish and commercial hook and line and I have tried them. I wouldn't use them again if they were free. I often use a 260 slammer for stripers up to 30 lb or so. The 460 is enough reel for a big Cobia or Drum from a boat.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I kinda favored thesize of the 360. The 260 and the 360 are the same size frame but the 360 has a larger spool, right? Now I have to decide on that. i have a penn 230??? 2something (can't remember) ss, but it's the older all metal not graphite. It was my grandfathers. I like it except there is to much play in it. There is no positive anti-stop.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*surf rat*

The 360 is to big for 10 lb braid. The 260 is for that matter. But do what you want. A Daiwa Costal 2500 is the reel you should buy for what you are useing it for. A 360 slammer is no trout reel. Bad choice. Might as well put it on a ugly stick and call it a Trout, Catfish combo.


----------

